# feeling heart broken



## xcherylx (Oct 15, 2013)

Well it's now been 6 and a half years that my hubbby and i have been ttc . I have 3 brothers 2 of which have recently had babies and the other is expecting theres in a few weeks time . All which fell pregnant right away . And its been hard for my husband and i to see . Although we are happy for them it hurts to see them so happy  . I have no one to  speak to about our problem , and when i try to its like they dint really understand , and all say the same relax it will happen . Yeah right thats easy for you to say . Was at the infertility clinic again , and due to me being depressed i have put on weight and been told to lose 3 stone then take things from there . Just so hard to lose this weight as I've tried . i lose a few pounds then put it on again . Been on clomid and that did not work for us . Anyone got any success stories or any advice .


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you looked into IUI, IVF or ICSI? If you have only tried clomid you still have options.. Push doctors to look at why you arent becoming pregnant and what they can do to fix it. I had to fight to find out that I have extremely active Nk cells. If I hadn't really insisted and changed doctors four times they would have never figured out my problem. I'm still waiting for our miracle baby but last pregnancy ( reoccurring miscarriages) got a lot closer to making it work. For us its all about figuring out a treatment that will work. You have a good chance of having a baby if you figure out why you aren't are fix it. There are solutions and I'm sure you can find them! Don't lose hope your baby is coming ;-)


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

I've only been trying 3 years but it already feels like a century to me! Keep going, don't give up! Everytime you think that you can't do it anymore, remember why you started. Believe me it is sooooo hard to lose weight! I got myself into a really good place lost just over a stone and felt loads better but now I'm putting it back on because I have undiagnosed stomach problems so I can't exercise or eat routinely but I'm not giving up, I can't! I know I was born to be a mother, I just don't know when or how yet. I wish you all the best and if you want to chat more feel free to PM me I've been told i'm a good listener  It's lovely on here because everyone is in the same boat xxx


----------

